# Not Sure How To Overclock with my Mobo's BIOS



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

System Specs:
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz
RAM: Kingston DDR2-800
MOBO: Asus P5N73-AM
GC: Nvidia GTX-275 896mb
PSU: Corsair HX620W Modular
HDD: Hitachi Darkstar 500GB 7200RPM
CASE: AeroCool Syclone
CPU COOLER: Asus ArticSquare
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Idle Temp: ~35-40
In-Game Temp: ~50-65

now that thats all out of the way

i go into my BIOS have no clue what to do with anything except boot priority so i exit without saving changes. i would like to know how to get to the options needed to overclock with this specific board. in the bios it says at the top ' Phoenix - Award Bios' dunno if that will help or not as to what bios im using

a little side note: i wont be able to do anything just yet as on boot up it says BOOTMGR is missing ctrl+alt+del to restart. will still be able to overclock and got into bios but no testing till i find my win7 disc and repair

extra note: have installed all the monitoring and benchmarking and testing software prior to posting this and the bootup error.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

forgot to put for RAM: Kingston Dual Channel 4GB(2X 2GB) 800MHz DDR2


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the same cpu as you and am running at 4GHz.

Read the link in this overclocking guide from Hexus if you have questions after please post back http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i read both the thread here and on hexus and also a guide in atomic issue 110 as a result understand all the thoery and how overclocking works now.
but for my specific motherboard dont know where to find these menus i can find ones that look like what i will need but have different names and dont wanna fiddle till i know excactly what to change.

is there anybody on the internet who has overclocked with my mobo?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is your system prebuilt or one that you built?

If you bought it from a shop then it may have a locked BIOS meaning you can't change anything in the BIOS.

You should be looking for a setting called FSB and this is what you change to overclock.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

not meaning to be rude but i thort my system specs seemed a bit too mix match to be pre-built.
anyway no i built it my self and everything.
also i found several options which seemed valid like fsb, voltages(so many dif ones with names that wernt mentioned in the guides ive read) and mulitplier (which is changable but by default set at max of x9)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well this is how you do it.

raise the fsb by 10MHz save & reboot. If you get into windows do it again.
Once you have raised the FSB by 60MHz you have to stress test the cpu whilst monitoring the temperatures. You need to download CPU-Z, OCCT,Prime95 and core temp or real temp.
This stress test should last an hour and you should use OCCT for this.
Your temperatures should not go above 60 degrees c if it does then you need to scale back the OC.
If everything is ok start the process all over again.

When/if (more likely when) you get a blue screen whilst trying to boot into windows you either need to scale back the OC or raise the VCORE. When raising the vcore do it to the next available option, save and reboot. If you get into windows fine if not you need to raise the vcore again.

You can carry on repeating the above steps until you are happy with your OC.

When you get to an OC you are happy with you need to stress test with prime95 (full cpu test) for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps. Again you don't want to be going over 60 degrees whilst at full load.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok thank you i will try that later today btw when you said going above 60 is the stopping point i thought that 80 was a temp to not go past but i trust you on this


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

72.2 degrees c is the cpu cut of point but your aiming to be a lot lower than this because when you OC you are putting extra strain on the cpu and components so you need the temp as low as possible.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

once you have done the above and before you stress test I will take you over on how to set the ram timmings and voltage.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i have a completely un-related problem id like to be helped with
i havnt started over-clocking for one simple reason i cant boot my pc
i try and it says bootmgr is missing ctrl+alt+del to restart i followed a guide which said insert windows 7 disc and select startup recovery i ran it and it said windows cannot repair or recover startup send error report or dont send
i even tried a few console commands like C:\boot\bootsect.exe /NT60 All and it says updated bootmgr files then restart and bootmgr is missing

plz help me


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i have just tried using bootrec /rebuildbcd and when i ran it it said no windows installations or setups found wait nvm it found one but its not fixing its self no matter how much i try
i really hope you know how to fix this im getting desperate


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

dont worry pc is starting up now


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would run chkdsk and the hard drive manufacturers diagnostic utility you may have faulty sectors on the hard drive.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i have 2 screenshots of my bios showing the options i think i need to change
also while im running core temp ive noticed the cpu multiplier changing between min x6 and max x9 do you know how to lock it to x9

:4-dontkno how to put the pictures here:4-dontkno


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i worked out how to overclock it and got to 3.49GHz and then changed the fsb(qdr) to 1587 (it starts at default of 1337 XD) and now the pc either freezes at the screen which u press del to get into bios or it just doesnt boot and lights up and fans going at max with no display
how do i reverse this effect?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

to put pictures up yo use the manage attachments option.

you don't need to change the multiplier at all.

changing the FSB is the only way to overclock it. If fans are revving etc but no power then the cpu is probably overheating

post the pics


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok but i dont think the cpu is overheating just coz its the only thing in my pc that isnt hot to touch after turning it off, my ram is the hottest

i cant provide photos coz they are on the pc and i cant get it working sorry

btw i found an option in my bios which was changing the multiplier and VID and disabled it, it was some stupid intel option

is there someway to reset the overclock or turn it down without turning it on or watever

strange thing is it never went over 59 degrees when i had it at 3.49GHz while running prime95 smallfft test


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

to reset the bios to normal you have to do a cmos reset. You shouldn't be touching anything.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok how do i do a cmos reset and what`shouldnt i have touched?


----------



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

My mobo has 3 pins with a jumper on 2 of them right next to the little battery. Changing jumper from pins 1-2 to 2-3 for 5 secs then back again clears mine. Take a look and see, might be different but all my pcs cmos clear pins are labeled on all my mobos. 

And by reaching around inside your pc 'feeling' for temps by hand risks damaging components. Even if you are properly grounded, you can accidentally bend or damage some of the smaller components like resisters and diodes or leave oils from your skin leaving anything that gets to act as a skillet. Its just safe practice IMO.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sniperskitz said:


> ok how do i do a cmos reset and what`shouldnt i have touched?


Unless you are grounded you shouldn't touch anything inside the pc.

how to do a cmos reset.

Switch pc of at wall and unplug but do not take the cable out of the psu.
open up case
locate the battery & remove it
move the jumper cap on clr cmos from 1 & 2 to 2 & 3
press power button to discharge any left over electricity
put battery back in
move jumper cap back to 1 & 2
close case
plug back in to wall and switch wall power on
switch on
you will presented with an option at post which will read press f1 to reset back to default or press something else to continue Press f1.

Some motherboards do not have the jumper caps so in these cases you have to short the clr cmos wires this can be done by touch them together with a screw driver or other metal instrument.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i left the battery out overnight and this morning it was working got into the bios and everything it was restarting fine and then i used my windows 7 disc to repair it again so i click repair and restart and the screen went black but not turned off or standby and didnt do anything for 10minutes and when i turned it off did a cmos reset and turned it on again it would just power up and sound like its about to boot but then would "stop" and fans would just continue going but nothing would happen


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you didn't have to leave the battery out overnight a cmos reset is a 5 minute thing.

sounds like you have a power problem.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

you sure coz ive got a corsair HX620W which isnt cheap or low quality
if something inside is fried how would i find out?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have a look at the motherboard, if there are any burn marks or any of the capacitors are bulging or leaking then its the motherboard.


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

nope no burn marks that i cant see (motherboard is brown -_-
no bulging or leaking capacitors
everything looks the same and hasnt changed (except a bit of dust)


----------



## sniperskitz (Apr 5, 2010)

ok well im gonna bump this thread and say im just gonna buy a q8400 coz there cheap and will be a good temporary fix till i can afford a complete upgrade

thanks for all the help


----------

